# Unnecessary bubble nest



## Rantzum (Jul 12, 2005)

*I just bought a male betta on the 9th and I noticed yesterday that he's making a bubble nest. Is it a bad thing that he's making a bubble nest? * 

He's a little on the retarded side (I say that with love). I think this is due to the fact that I found him in a Salvation Army store where some one had abandoned him. Apparently someone left him out side all night and he nearly froze to death. He also likes to swim upside down, which I'm not to worried about because he actually swims and doesn’t just float there. He seems to also carry a hatred towards plastic fish. I had a plastic fish decoration sitting in the bottom of his one gallon tank and every time he would get with in a couple of inches of it he’d flare at it. I have since removed it. 

Here’s a picture of him cuz’ I’m so proud of him! It's not a great pic b'c I shrunk it to make an avatar, although it wasn't that great of a pic to begin with... 










And his name is Ramsis


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Making a bubble nest means he's happy and ready to find a girl. He must really appreciate you rescuing him. He's very pretty.


----------



## Rantzum (Jul 12, 2005)

Well I'm glad that it means he's happy. I'm not sure if I'm ready to breed bettas yet. So maybe I'll just get him a tank mate. I've been thinking of getting a two gallon tank and a bottem feeder. Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I would stick with just him, they are very happy by themselves


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wow, up side down swimming? Cool!
Normal, buble nests are for breeding...  It's a good deal for a tankmate!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i would just stick with 2 gallon with no tankmate because it is a small tank.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

if he is blowing a bubble nest it is a good sign that he is healthy


----------



## Rantzum (Jul 12, 2005)

Well thank you all that responded (Imbrium, Lexus, Maxpayne_lhp, Aaa, and Fishboy). I have desided not to get him a tank mate and have re-introduced his 'friend', the plastic fish. I wanted to see if he still hated it, but he only puffed at it for a few seconds and then went into _his_ java moss. He hasn't bothered with it since so I'll leave it in with him b'c it's a nice decoration.

*Oh! I have another question... Should I leave his bubble nest alone or remove it so he can make a new one (if he does?), to give him something to do.*


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Leave it alone. He will make a new one later once he realizes there are no females in his immediate future.


----------



## Rantzum (Jul 12, 2005)

Aw. I feel so bad. I don't want to take away his '_destiny_' but I don't know if I could handly the responsability of breeding... Any suggestions? (if there are any)


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Well you may read up around this forum as well as some Internet articles about betta breeding... I know some beginners get success in their very first breeding projects...


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh just up above several centimeters... one of the two sticky thereads...


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Thats awesome! I had no idea they did this..learn new stuff everyday! I sure hope mine makes a bubble nest lol  If he does guess that means I'll get him a girl and try to breed them


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Just a quick mental note to put in to the head of anyone considering breeding the fish. Please for the sake of the fish have a plan on what you are going to do with 50+ babies.

Especially since once Bettas start coloring up the males will have to be split to individual containers to keep them from killing each other off.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Yeah, breeding bettas is a pretty big thing to get into. You need to be sure you're ready for a lot of work. I'm not trying to discourage anyone. It's really fun, it's just really time consuming. I would recommend doing lots of research to be sure you're ready.


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

I was going to breed my male and female. But I'm not ready for 50+ fish yet ^_^.


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Imbrium said:


> Yeah, breeding bettas is a pretty big thing to get into. You need to be sure you're ready for a lot of work. I'm not trying to discourage anyone. It's really fun, it's just really time consuming. I would recommend doing lots of research to be sure you're ready.


besides time and work, space is an issue too. you need to think about where to keep the jarred betta once they grow up.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

You can keep the best 2 or 3 pair and cull the rest.


RC


----------



## Rantzum (Jul 12, 2005)

(RC) said:


> You can keep the best 2 or 3 pair and cull the rest.
> 
> 
> RC


Cull? What do u mean by that? Anywas, I wasn't planning on breeding anytime soon. I don't have the time or money. 

Oh and just a quick update, *Ramsis has now stopped tending to his bubble nest.* Is this a bad thing? I haven't changed anything exept I change his water every three days know. I do this becuase I had to move him into a smaller 1 gallon tank b'c my 2 gallon one had a small crack and was leaking. I only remove 1/3 of the water at a time, and clean the gravel once a week. Why has he stopped making his beautiful bubble nest?

Oh and P.S. :: He has now brought it apon himself to mock my plastic fish. It's really quite cute. He flares at it occationaly, but I'm not to worried about him becoming stressed as he only does it for maybe a total of 20 minutes a day. His fins seemed to be more 'visable' so I thought it was healthy for him. I haven't put the fish in the 1 gallon tank b'c I fear _that_ might stress him out.


----------



## Rantzum (Jul 12, 2005)

Thank you! Oh and I love ur avatar, I'm some what of a old-fashoin X-men fan.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Well I dont want 50 bettas so I guess I'll not be getting him a mate hehe  Thanks for the info! Guess I'll stick w/ one betta and my discus..sounds good to me!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

after reading this post my betta built a bubble nest. I'm so happy cause i didn't think he was very healthy


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Hey my betta built a bubble nest last night! Its so cute hehe


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I always find bubble nests in their tank. Always! That's a good sign rite?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

it is always good to have male blowing bubble nest, not "female". i always throught one of my fish is female until she build a bubble nest and mate with another female and there is actually some fries hatch out....


----------

